# Having A Play On Photobucket



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just had a go at playing with colour splash on PB. James did a lot of these type of shots a few months ago, but I think his were done on his DSLR. With no such facility on my compact, I thought I'd try some of the effects you can use after uploading. I thought they were OK for a first go...anyone else used the editing facilities on PB?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------

